# Solucion para falta de potencia en puertos usb?



## ElectroFrank (Mar 9, 2017)

Hola amigos electrónicos.
Tengo ciertos problemas con una tarjeta wifi que consume mucho(como 2w aprox) y a veces por falta de corriente falla y se desconecta de mi raspberry pi.

Para solucionarlo habia pensado cortar el cable usb que une la raspberry con la tarjeta wifi, identificar los cables 5v y gnd y conectarlos a la fuente en vez de que cojan la potencia del puerto usb. Así el usb solo conectaría los cables de datos y la corriente la cojería del transformador sin pasar por los circuitos de la raspberry.

Entiendo que al ser la misma fuente la que alimenta todo no tendría que tener problemas y el aparato del wifi perdera la limitación de potencia del puerto usb.

Esto funcionaría o freiría algún componente?? No me fio mucho pues no se como funcionan los usb exactamente.

Gracias por la ayuda, un saludo. ...


----------



## miguelus (Mar 9, 2017)

Buenas tardes.

Y gracias por lo de "Hola amigos electrónicos." pero por aquí, la mayoría somos Toreros infiltrados 

Si como comentas, ese "Gadgget" consume 2 Vatios, la intensidad será ,5Amp, lo cual no es mucho para un Puerto USB y no tendrías que tener problemas.

Pero si persistes en tu idea...

Los cables USB constan de cuatro conductores, los de los extremos son la tensión (5VCCC), sus colores son Rojo para +5 y Negro para el Negativo.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2017)

Hay unos adaptadores de 2 USB a 1 USB que entregan casi 1 Amper

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 9, 2017)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Y gracias por lo de "Hola amigos electrónicos." pero por aquí, la mayoría somos Toreros infiltrados
> 
> ...


Hola, para 2W. me parece que la corriente es de 400mA.



> Esto funcionaría o freiría algún componente?? No me fio mucho pues no se como funcionan los usb exactamente.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda, un saludo. ...


La corriente max. en puertos USB, rondaría los 500mA, salvo algunos puertos especiales que pueden entregar mayor corriente.
Si quieres tomar la alimentación desde la fuente, coloca un fusible previo a la carga.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 9, 2017)

yo tengo una android minitv, no es un raspberry pero para el caso es casi lo mismo, como con la fuente original no podia alimentar todo y se colgaba, utilizo una fuente 5v 2a.

Con un conector usb macho, un usb hembra, y un jack hembra de alimentacion, arme un "adaptador" macho-hembra, y en el medio conecte en paralelo la alimentacion.

Asi no corto cable de nada, desde el mismo usb alimento el rk808 y los dispositivos usb (hub 7 puertos usb, receptor teclado, receptor joy xbox360, mouse, pendrive)

Hoy en casa le saco una foto, el tema es que en estos bichitos tanto el GND como los 5v estan conectados en paralelo entre todos los conectores usb y el de alimentacion, no se en el raspberry.


----------



## ElectroFrank (Mar 9, 2017)

En teoria los puertos usb de cualquier pc dan mínimo 500ma por "estandar" como bien comenta gudino y debería ser suficiente pero en algunos casos como la raspberry pi creo que no se cumple. De ahí que necesite esa potencia extra.

Gracias fuegomp3 por contar tu experiéncia, creo que es mas o menos el mismo problema que tu tenías y si a ti te ha funcionado así de bien a mi debería hacerlo también.

Finalmente voy a hacer un adaptador como el que comenta fuegomp3 y probaré a ver si todo funciona mañana por la mañana y os comento que tal funcionó.


----------



## analogico (Mar 9, 2017)

para estos casos esta el cable Y


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2017)

Lo mejor es usar un hub usb con alimentacion propia y ya...


----------



## capitanp (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo mejor es usar un hub usb con alimentacion propia y ya...




OJOOOO 

La mayoria de esos HUB por no decir todos inyectan directamente los +5V directamente sin levantar o poner un diodo mediante, eso significa que cuando tengas la PC funcionando todo bien... pero cuando la apagues inyectaras +5v por el USB del PC, ya le ha  pasado a muchas personas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> OJOOOO
> La mayoria de esos HUB por no decir todos inyectan directamente los +5V directamente sin levantar o poner un diodo mediante, eso significa que cuando tengas la PC funcionando todo bien... pero cuando la apagues inyectaras +5v por el USB del PC, ya le ha  pasado a muchas personas


 
Yo tengo un par de ellos, incluso uno de marca Noganet... y nunca he tenido ningún problema con el USB donde están conectados...
Ahora.. si compran un hub de menos de medio pelo se puede esperar cualquier cosa..


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 9, 2017)

Ahora que lo mencionan (y hago la relación), el DAC que tenía para conectar la PC al ampli se arruinó desde que que empecé a usar el hub; un Noga con alimentación externa de 1A


----------



## Kebra (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo un par de ellos, incluso uno de marca Noganet... y nunca he tenido ningún problema con el USB donde están conectados...
> Ahora.. si compran un hub de menos de medio pelo se puede esperar cualquier cosa..



Conozco personalmente al dueño de Noganet. La calidad de los productos es:


```
- Hola Wang Chiu Fan, ¿qué tenés baratito ahí en stock?
- Hora señol, tenemo valios mouse y teclado, todo de caridad mediocle pala abajo.
- Mandame un coantainer, y ponéle mi marca a las cajas y etiquetas.
- Muy bien señol!
```

OJO, he comprado cosas NUEVAS marca Genius, y son PEORES que Noga. Hay que comprar mouse y teclado Microsoft (que tampoco sé si son mejores) porque Logitech es igual de berreta que Genius.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Conozco personalmente al dueño de *Noganet*. La calidad de los productos es:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


    
Por eso nombré a la marca, por que son poco menos que una basura, sin embargo nunca tuve dramas.
Tal vez sea importante mencionar que a ese lo compré en el 2007.... y quizás tuve suerte de que no fuera "taaaan malo"...


----------



## Kebra (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por eso nombré a la marca, por que son poco menos que una basura, sin embargo nunca tuve dramas.
> Tal vez sea importante mencionar que a ese lo compré en el 2007.... y quizás tuve suerte de que no fuera "taaaan malo"...



También corren la misma los productos "Stromberg Carlson" o algo así, son chatarra china que importa Todovisión, la marca es de ellos.

Años de laburar en la calle Paraná.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Ahora que lo mencionan (y hago la relación), el DAC que tenía para conectar la PC al ampli se arruinó desde que que empecé a usar el hub; un Noga con alimentación externa de 1A


Naaa.... en el peor de los casos se te hubiera jodido el puerto USB de la PC, salvo que la fuente del Noga entregue mas de 5 Volts...





Kebra dijo:


> También corren la misma los productos "Stromberg Carlson" o algo así, son chatarra china que importa Todovisión, la marca es de ellos.


Mis abuelos maternos solían tener una radio (esas viejas, de madera) que andaba muuuy bien y era marca Stromberg-Carlson, pero claro... esta no era china en 1940


----------



## Kebra (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaa.... en el peor de los casos se te hubiera jodido el puerto USB de la PC, salvo que la fuente del Noga entregue mas de 5 Volts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un tema que se ve mucho ahora. Muchas marcas buenas de hace años quedaron huérfanas y "ferretería el cholo" las compró, y vende "chinitos Inc." con marca histórica.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 9, 2017)

Te adjunto mi "caverneada" del dia... asi como lo ves, funciona al pelo, alimento todo desde ese unico punto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Te adjunto mi "caverneada" del dia... asi como lo ves, funciona al pelo, alimento todo desde ese unico punto.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 9, 2017)

AHhh claro! porque nunca nadie hizo un injerto en su vida, no?

Vivo en Argentina che..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2017)

No , nunca jamás lo he hecho y nunca jamás lo volvería a hacer


----------



## ElectroFrank (Mar 11, 2017)

Muchas gracias fuego por las fotos, es exactamente eso lo que estaba buscando...

Finalmente lo que hice fué el invento que ha subido fuego pero usando un cable alargador usb de 2 metros que tenía por casa, así de paso que alimento el wifi le doy 2 metros de distancia mas al cable (en mi caso me viene bien). 
Incluso con los 2 metros mas en el cable funciona mucho mejor que antes conectando directamente al usb así que problema resuelto.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y buen finde a todos.


----------

